# Worldmark Running Y availability?



## ailin (Sep 4, 2021)

Does anyone have a general idea what availability looks like at the Running Y for late July at 9 months out?  Ideally would like a 3 bedroom chalet, but any 2 bedroom would work.  We own Wyndham, so would only be able to book at 9 months with Club Pass.

TIA!


----------



## samara64 (Sep 4, 2021)

We stayed there multiple times and a 2BR is normally available even at 4 month out. As of right now, all 3BR are gone but 2BR are available in all room types.


----------



## ailin (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you so much!  That gives me a really good idea of what to expect.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 4, 2021)

BTW.  There is only one 2 bedroom chalet.  I think 4 or 5 three bedroom.   They are quite popular so I think July at 9 months is unlikely.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 4, 2021)

PS. Was that a sarcastic remark about no replies in 30 minutes?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 4, 2021)

With Eagle Crest full, many golfers will be heading to the Running Y. 

Bill


----------



## ailin (Sep 4, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> BTW.  There is only one 2 bedroom chalet.  I think 4 or 5 three bedroom.   They are quite popular so I think July at 9 months is unlikely.



Good to know, thanks!



JohnPaul said:


> PS. Was that a sarcastic remark about no replies in 30 minutes?



No sarcasm, only gratitude.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 4, 2021)

Lots of regular 2 Bedrooms currently available in July 2022. Nothing above that for July 2022 except for a day or 2 here and there for July 2022.


----------

